# spoiler light



## KBergan98 (Aug 5, 2016)

i got a spoiler that has a built in brake light in it,when i hooked up the wires nothing happened but when shutting the trunk the light came on and stayed on even when the car was off. ps the car was not on accessory or in the on position.


----------

